# Seeking advice re housekeeper termination...



## DeborahM (Dec 4, 2011)

I am moving, and my once-a-week house cleaner cannot follow me to continue cleaning for me, because it's too far. She has come to my home once a week for three hours each time, for three months. 

I would appreciate advice on whether I am required to provide termination pay, and how I would calculate that.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

DeborahM said:


> I am moving, and my once-a-week house cleaner cannot follow me to continue cleaning for me, because it's too far. She has come to my home once a week for three hours each time, for three months.
> 
> I would appreciate advice on whether I am required to provide termination pay, and how I would calculate that.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Are you living in Mexico or in Ecuador?


----------



## DeborahM (Dec 4, 2011)

Mexico...why would you ask? Am I in the right place?  

Aahhh! Now I see...sorry, updated my profile.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

DeborahM said:


> Mexico...why would you ask? Am I in the right place?
> 
> Aahhh! Now I see...sorry, updated my profile.


Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If it is under three months, you might be OK, but if you have employed her for over 3 months, you must pay the finiquito pro-rated to that time period, along with the Christmas aquinaldo. You can find the details on rollybrook.com


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

RVGRINGO said:


> If it is under three months, you might be OK, but if you have employed her for over 3 months, you must pay the finiquito pro-rated to that time period, along with the Christmas aquinaldo. You can find the details on rollybrook.com


I think it's really interesting how meticulous Ex-Pats are when dealing with termination.

A lot of Mexican households I know, just sort of apply the…

"Nos vamos de vacaciones, we won't need you for a long while."

And while it's understood that the employee is being fired, since it's not formalized employment (I know, I know, all work is formalized, even if through word-of-mouth agreements…) most employees just take their last pay check, and whatever extra the patron throws their way. 

Maybe it's just the way I've known it to be here, but are housekeepers/gardeners/etc a specially litigious people? I know fair's fair, but it sort of seems like they want a fair bit of liquidacion, for sometimes not a lot of work-history. At least, that's the impression I've gotten from reading numerous posts on this forum.

Or maybe since I'm used to "at-will" employment, this concept seems much too foreign for me. 

For aguinaldo's and stuff, my gams just pays the cleaning lady two weeks worth. Extra if she's specially cheery.


----------

